# Stanley hand plane



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

So today a co-worker brought me two hand planes that he hasn't used in years:






The bigger one is a Stanley, it says "Stanley 12-205" on it, and is 14 inches long. The smaller one has no markings on it whatsoever, just a couple numbers stamped on the underside of the red "knob"... The Stanley's blade has "Made in England", "Stanley", and "25 degree grind angle" on it; the handle and front knob are black plastic instead of wood. I cleaned them up a little, with a wire brush and a bit of 3in-1 oil:


















I'd like to restore at least the Stanley (is it one of those "no.5 bench/jack" planes?) to more or less "almost new" condition, but have no idea how...especially to remove the "worm-track" rust(?) etching that it has...overall it's in great shape ut most likely needs a good blade sharpening... the smaller one might be missing a part, methinks... Suggestions, opinions?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The 12-205 is a "modern" Stanley No. 5, at the time made in UK. May now be made in Mexico.

I am not sure what you mean by "worm track rust". I am not seeing rust in the pictures.

Superficial rust is easily removed with e.g., WD-40 and wet-dry paper, e.g., 220 or finer grit.

Lots of restoration threads on this forum, some are mine. Take a look. The methods of rust removal are covered in the threads, Evapo-Rust, Oxalic Acid, Electrolysis.

All of my restorations so far needed the blade to be sharpened. Some needed replacement blades.

The small block plane looks to be missing the front knob.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html will id any stanley plane. And google is full of proecesses for bringing planes back from the dead. One of the better involved using engine paint in several layers for japaning.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

GISer3546 said:


> http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html will id any stanley plane.


Good for the vintage Stanley planes up to type 20. Not likely to show the "modern" Stanleys after late 60's.


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

Fascinating link...all you wanted to know about Stanleys but were afraid to ask


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

here is some restoration help, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/bench-plane-restore-the-dw-way/


----------

